# Question about Veal Shanks.



## AussieLady (Aug 10, 2013)

We've been feeding our Lady RAW for the last 2 months and couldn't be happier. Her meals usually break down into such:
8oz MM (mixed minces, normally beef, kangaroo and rabbit, Beef heart when I can get it)
8oz chicken necks or chicken quarters
1oz Lamb kidney

She gets that twice a day. Sometimes with an added egg, shell included. We recently bought her some split veal shanks as a recreational bone but lately she's eaten all of it...just chews right through it no problem and usually has the whole thing gone within about 15 minutes. 

My question is should we continue to count these as recreational bones? or would I be able to consider these part of a RMB for her meal? say 4oz necks or quarters and 4oz of veal shank?

And, just for giggles, here she is. The left is when we got her, at 8 weeks old, the right is her at 16 weeks, the start of this week. Although I'm pretty sure she's grown since)


----------

